# Wife cleaning gun - PRANK



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 15, 2009)

OMG i cant stop freakin laughing at this.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJIiktwuLbk

Disclaimer, there is a 1 curse word near the end.


----------



## HotelCo (May 15, 2009)

Haha. Hilarious.


----------



## Wee-EMT (May 15, 2009)

LOL! That's totally something my fiance would do to me!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 15, 2009)

Great!!!!!!!


----------



## RDUNNE (May 19, 2009)

lol greatest prank ive seen in a while.


----------



## 033317 (May 19, 2009)

That is priceless


----------



## MtJerry (May 20, 2009)

Dead man walking ...


----------



## HasTy (May 21, 2009)

anyone wanna wager on if he slept on the couch that night or not.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 21, 2009)

HasTy said:


> anyone wanna wager on if he slept on the couch that night or not.



If he's at all like my husband, she did.


----------



## minneola24 (May 21, 2009)

That was hilarious, it actually scared the crap out of me as well a little bit. Thank God no one was in the house because she could have easily pulled the trigger :sad:


----------



## nomofica (May 22, 2009)

Hahaha!

This is gold.


----------



## Sail195 (May 31, 2009)

hahaha by far the best prank i have seen in awhile


----------



## imhumanoid (Jun 29, 2009)

*Has laughing attack*


----------



## FTRPO (Jun 29, 2009)

That was hilarious but I really hope he knew that wasnt loaded before doing that to her. lol that was pretty good.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 29, 2009)

He didn't do a very good job of teaching her gun safety.  Rule #1 is only point it at things you want to shoot.  Rule #2 is only put your finger on trigger when you are READY to shoot.

Like our range master used to say in the police academy:  Keep your booger hook off the bang stick until you are pointing at the bad guy.  Other wise, lay it to the side.

The prank itself, though:  Priceless.


----------



## Small_Town_EMT (Jul 21, 2009)

Loved that prank.  I have seen it many times before.  If only I had such a wonderful sense of humour!!!!!!!!


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> He didn't do a very good job of teaching her gun safety.  Rule #1 is only point it at things you want to shoot.  Rule #2 is only put your finger on trigger when you are READY to shoot.
> 
> Like our range master used to say in the police academy:  Keep your booger hook off the bang stick until you are pointing at the bad guy.  Other wise, lay it to the side.
> 
> The prank itself, though:  Priceless.



I second that PapaBear!


----------



## whizkid1 (Aug 28, 2009)

I hpoe they had a dog house,because I'm sure he spent a few days in it.It was very funny though.


----------



## ethorp (Aug 28, 2009)

HasTy said:


> anyone wanna wager on if he slept on the couch that night or not.



i bet he was on the curb for a few weeks

but an amazing prank!


----------



## anezay2004 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Lol thats great*

Lol thats great


----------



## cristianb36 (Sep 4, 2009)

amazing


----------

